# Nutro max dog food



## Todd_Johnson (Dec 5, 2008)

I cant afford Nutro at petsmart anymore so I have 2 questions. What is as compairible to nutro lardge 
breed and were do we buy it?

Thank you..


----------



## kent_olesen (Jan 31, 2009)

all this food is crap! Feed your dog raw and you will never go back to that fabricated junk.


----------



## J1 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Todd and all eyes reading,

First, I never respond to posts.

Second, I DO NOT benefit at all from endorsing or bashing any products noted.

Only because I care for dogs and want to inform owners, I will pass on this info.

Please read this because I know it will save your pet's life, improve overall health and possibly add healthy years possibly saving money on vet bills. Since I was in the same situation as you and your dog, my story may help... 

I was feeding my dog Nutro since she was a puppy. I was a big fan of this product until a little while ago... 

Before you wonder where I am coming from please understand over the years I've had the pleasure and experience of working, nuturing and re habilitating literally 100's of breeds of dogs. Dog food is the primary source of nutrients they get so the food must be of top quality to ensure maximum health benefits. 

If you are feeding your dog Nutro PLEASE STOP ! 

I have, my dog is visually much better off because of it. There are so many better quality foods out there now and actually sometimes cheaper in price. Nutro has questionable items in the ingeident listing (beet pulp) and is too low in protien for any dog, large or small to get any health benefits. Nutro contains grain and fillers, this adds unhealthy weight and may least to health concerns. Nutro is actually a bit more expensive then the food I am feeding my dog now. And the kicker... it is an IAMS product. IAMS dog food is available at WAL-MART and basically a 'commercial' dog food. 

About 6 years ago, Nutro was nutritionally acceptable and price point wise an appropriate dog food for me and my dog. I believe they were bought by IAMS a while back. 

Times have changed my friends ! There are significant advances in dog food research and some very good foods on the market now. I feed my dog ACANA Prairie Harvest - good for all breeds. Champion Pet Foods makes this excellent product and another very top quality food called Orijin. Grain free, low carb, high protien, human grade meat and excellent processing quality. There are some minor differences between them but basically they are some of the best foods you can buy for the price. It would be worth it for you all to check out this site... 

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/ - This site is excellent for rating dog foods. 

This site is not the 'Bible' for dog food ratings but a wonderful and unbiased site to use when comparing foods.

Nutro is rated 2 out of 6 stars. 

Nutritionally, Nutro does not come close to many foods out there. The low and poor protien content, questionable fillers, unknown processing practices and recalls of other Nutro products prompted me to change my dogs diet. 

Acana Prairie Harvest (grain free) is rated 5 out of 6 and the price point is very acceptable for a dog food of this quality.

It would be worth it for you (or anyone reading this post) to check out this site... PET OWNERS SEE WHERE YOUR FOOD RATES ! 

You will be shocked (any maybe ashamed) :O

Todd and folks, I hope this helps all of your pets !


----------



## Will (Aug 15, 2009)

Great post, J.

Nutro is indeed a questionable product and one that I now steer well clear of. Right now I'm feeding my guys Innova Evo (expensive!) and Taste of the Wild: Pacific Stream (less so). Both are grain-free and excellent foods (Evo is 6 out of 6 stars on DogFoodAnalysis.com and TOTW is 5 stars). 

My Chocolate-Lab will only eat Evo, the finicky eater that she is. But my Cane Corso will eat anything. My Corso actually eats half kibble and half "The Honest Kitchen" dehydrated raw food. You should all check it out. AWESOME food but a bit pricey, hence my splitting it 50/50 with the kibble. 

In a few weeks, once I deplete present reserves of TOTW, I'll be switching over to Acana's Prairie Harvest. Everything I've read has been sensational about the food. What really draws me is that fact that all of their fish products in their foods are home grown and come to them without any added preservatives. With the scary stuff out there used as preservatives and potential harmful effects to dogs, I really like their claim of zero harmful additives.

By all accounts, ACANA seems to offer top-notch foods. I know my Cane Corso will like it, fingers-crossed that my Choco-Lab will too!


----------



## Mike3 (Aug 18, 2009)

How is Nutro a questionable product? I have been fedding my Jack Russell Nutro Natural Choice her entire life with no issues and she has a very healthy coat and muscle tone.


----------



## Megan2 (Sep 20, 2009)

I've been feeding my dachshund Nutro Natural Choice for a couple of months now, and I'm taking her off of it immediately. I've always given her the correct portions, but she recently began pooping about 10 times a day, and it's hard trying to keep up with a dog who needs to go that much. Many other reviews I've read were from people having the same issue. This means they're not getting any nutrients out of their food if it is all being passed through.


----------



## Dan3 (Oct 8, 2009)

Nutro is no worse than dozens of other foods out there. It's as expensive as many other foods that use by-products and whole grain corn as primary ingredients which Nutro does not.

All dog food has gone up in price and there are very few foods that can be considered, "good" that cost much less and are easily available. Yes, you may be able to find an obscure brand that sells only in one specific store in only one part of the country, that is less expensive and better. 

All dogs are different and they react differently to different ingredients. If your dog is doing well on Nutro, don't stop using it just because you read something on the internet. 

21% protein in their adult lamb and rice is not too low for "most" dogs. It may be low for some dogs that are relatively "very active" but certainly not too low for most dogs. One of the problems with many dogs that people consider "hyper" is that their diet has too high a protein level. 

Grains are an important part of dog food and if your dog is not allergic to grains it benefits in many ways from eating them. If your concern is that your dog will get too fat from too much grain product, skip the diet dog foods and feed your dog less adult dog food, not necessarily grain free. The only reason I would feed my dog grain-free, is if she were allergic to grains (licking paws, runny eyes, too much scratching).

Megan, if your dog is pooping 10 times a day, it's not the food. There is something wrong with your dogs digestive system (allergies?). If your dog was eating the worse food out there, it should not poop 10 times a day. Food is not the only producer of frequent pooping.


----------



## Jessica1 (Oct 20, 2009)

nutro gets their rice from china, it's overpriced eukanuba... veterinarians see lots of animals with problems who have eaten nutro their whole life.. they recalled their cat food for having too much potassium


----------



## Colesha_Jackson (Oct 22, 2009)

I would like to say Nutro is a great food. It might not be good for all the dogs but it's for the most part a good food. I agree with Dan. Don't stop using Nutro if you see these bad comments.


----------



## A (Oct 25, 2009)

Nutro is too expensive!! Go with Diamond dog food. It is much cheaper and offers so much more for your dog. Just google Diamond dog food and look at the ingredients. You can find it anywhere too!!


----------



## Vanesa (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi J and Will. Nutro is not an IAMS company, it was a family owned company for about 80 years until its purchase by the MARS Corporation around the Chinese Melamine scare (2007). Nutro is an excellent product, its quality control tested about 70 times before it hits the shelves. Nutro also works hand in hand with Waltham in England. Nutro is one of the ONLY pet food companies that I have ever researched that has voluntarily recalled their food for vitamin levels being incorrect. Vitamins, Potassium and Zinc? The food was still within safe levels and yet because it wasnt up to their levels of personal perfection they voluntarily pulled it. I say GO NUTRO!! They stand behind their product %100 with a money back guarantee. Its reasonably priced, their ULTRA Dog food has SUPERFOODS in it. I Have 2 cats, Mina and Woobie, both are being fed the new Nutro Natural choice indoor Kitten food. I mixed it with their old food (kirkland signature maintenance cat) as directed and they are both "picking through" the food, they are throwing the Kirkland food off to the side, they used to eat it just fine, but they like the Nutro better. Its up to the preferences of our animals, some may like it some may not. I have noticed the improvement on their coat, their energy levels, and most definitely the litter box odor has reduced dramatically! It is unfortunate that many people never try a good product out of fear or misinformation. Its ironic that people dont understand, all things in moderation, yes high protein is good, but only as good as the animal's ability to digest it. The older an animal gets the harder it is on their kidneys to digest the proteins. Foods need to be balanced and lets remember that we are mostly dealing with highly domesticated dogs (not wolves, coyotes, dingo etc) that do not have the same dietary needs as their ancestors. Some grains are needed for soluble fiber, gluten is the protein part of the grain and is highly soluble. Oh yeah and back to Nuto and their guarantee they also have a very helpful 800# on all of their products. I decided that I wanted to give all of my mother in-law's (5) dogs some Greenies dental chews. 4 of them ate theirs just fine, the 5th one however ( Bo dog chocolate lab) decided that he wasn't going to chew his. He swallowed his whole! I freaked out and called the 800# on the Greenies package and explained that Bo ate the Greenies dental chew WHOLE without chewing it. I was calmed down and re assured that its completely soluble, and it was. He had no problems. The customer service was excellent, and I am sure I sounded like a crazy person because this wasnt my dog!!! Over all I have found Nutro to be a very reputable company, that stands by their product whole heartedly with quality that has yet to be matched, with a very fair price (they have a frequent buyers program, buy 10 bags get one free etc). Also, I appreciate those that take the time to actually do the research rather than listen to the dribble and general cliches and heresay that circulates on the internet. Remember that if you think of ingredients in terms of "bad" or "good" you really miss the point. I thought that beet fiber was BAD but I have since learned that beet fiber for cats helps with hairballs and digestion. If you feed your animal JUST beet pulp, they will die from malnourishment, just like they would probably live a very short life if they were just fed only fish. They need more than just protein and carbs. Use good judgement and look at your own diet too....  and dont forget to play with your pets they are so much fun! Hope this helped -Vanesa


----------



## Jenna1 (Dec 11, 2009)

I have been feeding my pets Nutro for the last five years and have had nothing but excellent results with it; shinier coats and less stool to pick up. I checked them out and all their products are made in the U.S.A. and no, they don't get their rice from China. Different things work better for different pets, but my mine are doing fine. Especially is impressive is that I have a 13 year old Blue Heeler who acts and looks much younger than her actual years. As long as my pets continue to do well with Nutro, I will continue to use it.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Jeanna I don't know much about this product other than if it has wheat, corn, soy or by products it, it isn't good. Rice really isn't that good, ever see a wild dog digging up rice? No, check out some of the grainless products out there. You really would be impressed with Orijen, Evo or HORIZON lEGACY. Ya, it's spendy but just mix in a little at a time and you well notice the difference.


----------



## Jen5 (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm not sure who said that Nurto is an Iams product, it is not.. I work at a pet store and I dont know where you people shop but all the higher quality food is deffinatly more expensive than Nutro. I have been feeding my dog nutro since she was a puppy and she has a beautiful coat and no health problems. As to people who feed their dogs human food... thats rediculous. And they wouldnt sell it if it didnt have enough protein... most dog foods have the same amount of protein.


----------



## BP (Jan 31, 2010)

I really appreciate the information posted on this site! It really helped me a lot.

I have a Pekepoo who is 1 year old and weighs 10 lbs. He is very picky and I have had a tough time finding a good food for him. We used to use Purina ProPlan, but we had to put warm broth in it to get him to eat it. Then I took him to Petsmart, and one of the workers recommended Nutro Natural Choice dog food. Not knowing better, I just went to the Nutro website and decided that it was probably a good food for him. Besides, it was more expensive than the ProPlan, so it must be better, right? But I had to mix the food with soft food to get him to eat it.

Finally, I found this website. I was shocked to see how bad the Nutro products are! It made me feel like a bad mom. No wonder his stools were a little loose and he really didn’t have an appetite for the food!

After doing a little more research, I decided to try Wellness Super5Mix dog food for small breeds. He loves it! I don’t have to add anything to it. And the kibble size is perfect for him. It is such a relief to find a good dog food. And it is actually less expensive for me to buy Wellness ($13 for a 6-lb bag) than Nutro Natural Choice ($14 for a 5-lb bag). If you are looking for a good food for your dog, I would definitely suggest Wellness.


----------



## kevin5 (Mar 7, 2010)

I've been feeding my havanese nutro ultra for most of his 5 yrs without any problems. We switched when he was a puppy. He was having chronic ear infections. The vet had us try canned dog food that they sold. That didn't work. When I took him to my groomer I was telling her about my problem. Right away she suggested nutro ultra for me to try. She thought it sounded like a food allergy. I tried it and within a week no more smelly discharge from his ears and no more scratching his ears. As with any breads that have floppy ears we always continue to use an ear wash to help keep the ear canal clean. We haven't had anymore problems with his ears. His stools are usually firm.Once a week I give him a cooked egg with a little of his food. Nutro ultra works for me and I will continue to use it.


----------



## Ben2 (Apr 24, 2010)

What's with all these "they get their rice from China" quotes. Mm.. I get my rice for my personal eating from India and China -- they have better rice -- it's not really a hard concept...


----------



## maquignon (Apr 6, 2009)

Nutro would not be a good food even without the menadione, but with the menadione it is even worse.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Ben, it is the quality of the rice that the chinese give us for pet use. It is WAAAAAY different than what they produse for human use. They also store it much deferently than they do the rice for human use. But rice really isn't that good for dogs, period.


----------



## HeyCook (May 1, 2010)

Some people just love to hate. Reading these comments proves this point.

I fed my Border Collie/Rottie mix Nutro for all 17 and a half of her years. She was as healthy as a dog can be every single one of those years. Extra Bonus: Her poop was firm, never squishy, and almost stinkless. From the age of about


----------



## jhicks (May 26, 2010)

First of all, ALL of Nutro products are GREAT!!! There is NO by-products in it at all. All Nurto food is made in the United States of America not China. All of my dogs have been on Nutro their whole lives and they look great and are in very very good health. I don't understand why people on here are bashing Nurto why not bash Blue that like "lucky charms" with their life source bit they fall to the bottom and have no taste so your dog won’t eat it. Nurto has all the vitamins your dog and cat needs in every piece of food. Solid Gold is very high in calories so if you want a fat dog that’s the way to good. Also, diamond has killed a lot of dogs. So why don't you bash them. Nutro has never killed any animals. At least when they find a problem with the food they pull it. That makes me wonder about other foods that don't do the same. All of u Nutro feed please don't stop feeding your dog Nurto for the soupiness on this website. It’s sickening. Also for the idiot that said that Nutro is owned by iams you obviously don't know anything about what you are talking about so just shut up!!!


----------



## Kate3 (May 31, 2010)

I have nothing but praise for Nutro. I have a dog that suffered horribly for over a year from bouts of colitis. The vet tried prescription diets ( there's a joke - most are garbage foods at inflated prices) medication.. you name it. My vet bill was approaching a thousand dollars with no end in site. I finally decided to research his food. I spoke with a nutritionlist and guess what food was recommended?? NUTRO Chicken and Rice for Sensitive Stomachs.
He has been eating this food for SIX years and his colitis HAS VANISHED. His stool is firm, odor free and consistant. He has a beautiful coat, great muscle tone and energy. My vet was astonished.... So understand that some dogs may not do well on certain foods.. that said stop bashing a food you don't use, have only read about, or have incorrect information on. Nutro is a US based company, been in business for over 70 years, has some of the best quality control of any dog food company. The rice DOES NOT come from China, all Nutro ingriedents are US based and their customer service is great. BE INFORMED before you bash something.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Lets take a look at what your feeding your dog....
Wow,lol this is garbage.
1. wheat is bad for dogs AND THEY CAN NOT digest it. It causes eye and ear issues and allergies in some dog.
2. Corn as everyone knows is bad for dogs.
3. Poultry fat. Is an unkown sourse of fat and is vary bad especialy as the #6 ingredient.
4.Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, is a posion.
5.Sodium Bicarbonate is just salt and to see this much is scary.

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but this is awful dog food and I wouldn't feed it to a pig. 

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients

Chicken Meal, Wheat Flour, Ground Whole Wheat, Corn Gluten Meal, Rice Bran, Poultry Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Ground Rice, Chicken, Natural Flavors, Sodium Bicarbonate, Calcium Carbonate, Monosodium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, Potassium Carbonate, Yeast Culture, L-Lysine, Salt, Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Oxide, Dried Kelp, Lecithin, Garlic Flavor, Ascorbic Acid (source of Vitamin C), Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Copper Proteinate, Niacin, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Riboflavin (source of Vitamin B2), Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of Vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K activity).


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/nutro.html


----------



## Andy2 (Jul 4, 2010)

Before we adopted our dog, we asked a friend with the humane society about what type of (dry) food to feed him, and she suggested Nutro. At first, I think it was too hard or his teeth, for they weren't in great shape when we adopted him. So we bought something else.
The other day though, I mixed in some Nutro with his canned food, and he was fine with it. He seems to like it now, and it also digests well.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Andy-here is a review for Nutro dog food.I don't know if you are feeding the Natural choice or the Max but it doesn't really matter because they both are 2 star out of 5 foods.. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/nutro-max-dog-food-dry/


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Andy also check this out http:www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/nutro.html


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Andy oops try this http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/nutro.html


----------



## Andy2 (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm curious as to why you didn't survey Nutro "Ultra" Adult (dry food). The first 5 ingredients for it are:
1) Chicken Meal
2) Whole Brown Rice
3) Ground Rice
4) Rice Bran
5) Chicken
I've seen from some others and your reviews though that if it has the same grain mentioned a couple times in the first 5 (like 3 types of rice), as it is here, may put it in the lower rankings, but on the plus side, (as it even says on the front) it does not contain any wheat, ground yellow corn (as the "Max" does), artificial colors or flavors, and it's naturally preserved (whatever that means). We've bought the smaller sized bag. Our dog took some time to get used to it, but seems to like it now. I think one of the downsides though is also that it contains (towards the middle of the ingredients list) "dried Avocado", which I just learned can be toxic to dogs (which is why I'm checking your reviews for other brands).
Anyway, I just thought it was odd that you didn't include this version, and thought I'd inform you of the existence of such.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I have no idea where you got that from, but here is Nutro Max Large Breed Adult Dog Food formula and I wouldn't feed this to a pig.

Beef Meal, Ground Rice, Ground Whole Wheat, Corn Gluten Meal, Wheat Flour, Rice Bran, Poultry Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Natural Flavors, Sunflower Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Soybean Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Potassium Chloride, Salt, Dried Kelp, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Choline Chloride, Zinc Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Iron Oxide, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Biotin, Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Niacin, Garlic Flavor, Potassium Iodide, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Copper Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin (source of Vitamin B2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of Vitamin B6), Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Copper Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K activity), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic A


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I just went to their website and yes Ultra is different and here is the ingredient list for Ultra Large Breed Adult Dry Kibble. I think what you don't understand is, when you have 3 CHEAP rice products NOT NAMED BROWN OR WHOLE WHITE RICE you are getting cheap unusable rice with ""NO"" NUTRIENTS. The real bad thing they have THREE NAMED RICE PRODUCTS BEFORE the 1st fat. This ingredient list is VERY LOW grade......Just what is Dried Plain Beet Pulp??? I am well aware of WHAT beet pulp is, but dried PLAIN???

Chicken Meal, Whole Brown Rice, Corn Gluten Meal, Ground Rice, Rice Flour, Rice Bran, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Chicken, Lamb Meal, Salmon Meal, Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Natural Flavors, Sunflower Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Soybean Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Flaxseed, Oatmeal, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Potassium Chloride, Egg Product, Tomato Pomace, Dried Pomegranate, Dried Blueberry, Dried Avocado, Dried Cranberry, Dried Pumpkin, Dried Spinach, Dried Carrot, Choline Chloride, Salt, Vitamin E Supplement, Taurine, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), L-Carnitine, Biotin, Copper Proteinate, Niacin Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement (source of Vitamin B2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of Vitamin B6), Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Sodium Selenite, Beta Carotene, Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K activity), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I think I need to point out when Ground Rice, Rice Flour, Rice Bran or many other rice products are named, it contains the stalk of the plant. Unbelievable how these 3 fillers with ZERO nutrients can fake out so many people as being a good ingredient. You need to be careful how you read what these greedy manufactures are saying in their lists. Are you aware that their are 3 ingredients listed to help control poo issues? Did you know Avocado are toxic to dogs? Did you know salt is also toxic to dogs and there are 2 types of it in this food?


----------



## Carole2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Just in case anyone is interested in comments from others who have used Nutro products, here is a link:
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/nutro.html

I am transitioning my cats from Nutro to Chicken Soup dry food, and I am transitioning my dog from Nutro to Taste of the Wild. I am still doing research to see if TOTW and Chicken Soup are good choices for my best little friends in the world. It breaks my heart to know that pet food manufacturers would be so callous and money hungry as to allow what goes into most pet foods. It disgusts me. Shame on all of them.


----------



## Elizabeth3 (Nov 28, 2010)

My 15 month old American Bulldog has been on Nutro Ultra Holistic Large Breed dog food ever since he turned a year old and his coat is so shiny and he is in good health. My 15 year old Jack Russell was fed Pedigree when she was younger and then switched to Purina ONE Lamb and Rice and is now on Purina ONE Senior and she has still been so active like a puppy, up until the past few months she has gone downhill just because of her age because her joints are getting creaky and she can't run like she used to. I don't blame the food and I never will because I do believe what you feed your dog should only be based on your dog's specific needs.


----------



## Jen9 (Dec 18, 2010)

If rice is soooooo bad for dogs, then why is it that plain boiled chicken and white rice is what nearly all vets suggest when a dog vomits??? 

This is the way I view this site, you have the far right side and left side people- just like you do in government, politics etc. This food isn't the best food on the market, but it certainly isn't going to harm your dog either. If it works for you, use it, if it doesn't, don't, and quit bashing it! 

Look at all the trends in foods people eat- one day eggs, milk, meat, corn, and sugar are good for you, and then next week new studies show they aren't. Amazingly people have been eating these things for years and seem just fine, same goes for Nutro pet food. Do we know why some people get cancer over others??? Some people who get cancer have been ill longer then they know, others are healthy and then bam all the sudden have cancer. Did they get it from food? With that being stated, maybe your dog was healthy, and then a liver issue showed up or something, how can you blame just the food? Do doctors who diagnose cancer and other illness's blame only food? Seriously, things happen, if a certain food was proven to lead to an illness it would be off the market just as fast as the food we eat. 

Feed what you choose and can afford. Just because you don't feed your pet the most expensive, doesn't mean you love them any less.


----------



## Clark1 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have to laugh at a bunch of humans trying to analyze dog food. We have been feeding Nutro Max Large Breed Adult to our Newfoundlands for 10 years and have had healthy dogs with beautiful, shiny coats. Only reason I checked this website is the high expense of Nutro and to see if there is any equivalent food that is less expensive. So far, I cannot find one. We have tried other foods, many of which come highly recommended, and our dogs have had problems digesting the food, as well as dry coats and dry, itching skin. Don't listen to the naysayers. Nutro makes a great product.


----------



## Axel (Jan 9, 2011)

I have five dogs, two German Shepherds, one Border Collie, a 20 lb Boston Terrier and 120 lb Akbash. They all love Pedigree, but if they are fed it for any time their coats become very dull, shedding increases and the dog yard takes an hour to clean. On Iams, the Border Collie develops dermitis and the others' coats are dull. Nutro Max Adult Natural gives them all gas, and loose, smelly stools, but Nutro Max Adult seems to work well.

They are very different breeds which are reported to have different nutritional needs (Border Collies are supposed to do well with a high carbohydrate to protein ratio including potatoes--a common food in their country of origin--as a good carb source, whilst in their native Turkey, Akbash are fed a low protein diet based on milk wey and grains and are expected to catch supplemental protein in the form of rabbits and other small prey animals). But aside from the Border Collie's skin sensitivities, they all seem to react similarly whenever I try a new food. I wonder if dogs living together in the same environment share intestinal flora and so have similar digestive reactions?


----------



## Greg6 (Jan 31, 2011)

I have been a Nutro Lamb and rice user for close to 20 years. Now I’m changing foods.
I truly believe that 20 years ago it was one of the best foods on the market. All my dogs were healthy happy and I was as well. 
When Nutro introduced the “Nutro rewards frequent buyer program” it took me to the next level of loyalty. 1 free bag for every 10 you buy was a great gesture from the company that I truly appreciated. 
Over the years I have gone from a dog lover to a breeder and currently own 6 dogs. Going through at least 2 bags of food a month. (not cheap) I would also tell any of my adoptive parent s that they should use nutro for their new puppy. 
Recently Nutro dropped their frequent buyer program and will only give out 1 $10 coupon a month per household. I sent an email asking for an explanation and got no response. I signed up for the coupon and never received one. I called and was told that even with my loyalty and that I was a breeder who purchased far more food than an average user I was out of luck in getting more than one coupon a month. I must say that to my surprise they were very rude about it as well. 
I made the decision to move to another food. In my research I now know that the formula used has not changed in 20 years. The knowledge of what a dogs nutritional needs has changed and I am embarrassed to say that I should have known this a long time ago. The big change is obvious, no grains and higher protein. 
I have decided to go with “Taste of The Wild” Prairie Formula as it has lamb and other meats that would make my transition easier and the price is very close to Nutro.
Nutro has an old formula that no longer meets the nutritional needs of your dog. Bottom line!


----------



## JC1 (Feb 1, 2011)

A few years ago, there were several dog food brands that were recalled because some dogs were getting mysteriously sick and dying. Apparently they were having kidney or liver failure if I remember right... When they figured out the problem, it turned out that these brands had purchased the gluten (or could be the rice as some of you had said) they were putting in their products from China and the ingredient had poison traces. 
Nutro was among the products recalled... ergo the bad reputation. I particularly find Nutro too expensive for their list of main ingredients. I am sure many dogs do very well as to justify the price tag.. However, I feel that some other brands are much healthier and a very use of the owner's money.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Melissa D, I used to think just like you until my last dog got a tumor and I had to put him down. When the vet told me the tumor was caused by the food I fed him I totally lost it. I now look back and say ya he did throw up now and then and he had loose stools all the time. 
Lets take a look at what your feeding 

1. Beef meal is pretty good
2. Ground Rice is a low grade of rice and includes the outer covering. 
3. Corn Gluten Meal is one of the worst possible ingredient in dog food today.
4. Rice Bran is a super low grade of grain and grains are very hard for dogs to digest.
5. Ground Whole Wheat is as bad as it gets and like corn it CAN NOT be digested by dogs.
6. Wheat Flour is terrible for dogs.
7. Poultry Fat is a any part of a pig or wild hog that is not used by humans, awful stuff.
8. Soybean Oil is nothing more than machinery oil. It isn't anything like what you get in the grocery store.
9. Salt and Dried Kelp are both very low grade ingredients.
10.Menadione Sodium Bisulfite is a poison to dogs and most manufactures have removed it from their dog food.
11.Sodium Selenite is as low a grade of salt as you can get.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


Beef Meal, Ground Rice, Corn Gluten Meal, Rice Bran, Ground Whole Wheat, Wheat Flour, Poultry Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Natural Flavors, Soybean Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Sunflower Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Sodium Bicarbonate, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Dried Kelp, Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Iron Oxide, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Biotin, Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Niacin, Garlic Flavor, Potassium Iodide, L-Carnitine, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Copper Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin (source of Vitamin B2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of Vitamin B6), Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Copper Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K activity), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jess, 

What's going on, been a while since I been on this forum I've been visiting a few other sites and learning some things here and there. Since out searching I've come across some interesting info on judging the quality of meats and stuff used in Pet Food, one of the best way is knowing if the facility is AHPIS EU certified or just use the simple AAFCO guidelines. I've found that the AHPIS EU certification is much more stringent than AAFCO and products produced in this facility must be USDA approved, meaning the facility and the meat/grain sources all must pass USDA inspections before being shipped into Europe. I only know of a small number of companies doing this.. Champion Pets, Midwestern Pet Products, and Ohio Pets are the few I know. Do you have a list of the companies doing this, I feel this would definately help how we rate & recommend brands for other customers. Also Jess, you might want to look into Earth Born made by Midwestern Pets, the Primitive Naturals does pretty well around my house, with over 700kcals a cup and it's grain free I know you'll appreciate that


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I figured you might like it pretty well, I like the fact I can actually get away w/ feeding about 3 and half cups while working the dog and he maintains condition. And it's priced at about $43 a bag here which isn't too bad either. I know you do your homework, so look into the EU certification of pet foods and give me some feedback on it. I think it's probably about the only real criteria we can use to measure ingredient superiority versus a company using alot of inferior ingredients and making them look pretty on the bag. Look into it a bit and give some general feedback on it for me.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I googled it and it only talks about importation and exportation of swines and pigs I'll keep looking.

http://itchmoforums.com/pet-food-questions-and-researching-foodsingredients/pfcs-with-aphis-eu-certification-t11225.5.html;wap2=


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I really don't think many dog food manufactures would care about this unless they were to export their product to certain countries.

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/regulations/vs/iregs/animals/animal_european_union.shtml

Pets

For dogs, cats, and ferrets exported to Finland, Republic of Ireland, Malta, Sweden, and the United Kingdom, please refer to the link to the individual Member State for additional information.

Rabies vaccination is not required for pet (non-commercial) dogs and cats under 3 months of age. However, authorization is required from the individual EU Member State. The exporter should contact the animal health authorities in the Member State for authorization, and documentation of authorization should be attached to the export certificate.

Pet dogs, cats, and ferrets must be identified with either a clearly readable tattoo or a microchip. The microchip must comply with ISO standard 11784 or 11785 Annex A, or the appropriate microchip reader must be provided along with the pet. Annex A type microchips available in the United States include AKC/TROVAN, HOMEAGAIN and AVID EUROCHIP.

* Pet Dogs, Cats, and Ferrets - Health Certificate (Non-commercial) - March 2005 (pdf 112kb)
* Dogs, Cats, Ferrets - Health Certificate (Commercial Trade) - August 2004 (pdf 103kb)
* Pet Birds - Health Certificate - effective through June 30, 2012 (pdf 102kb)


----------



## USC932000 (Feb 16, 2011)

Jess
What brand of Dog Food thats NOT on the high price range end would you suggest? Just telling people to not feed a certain brand without recommending a compariable brand isnt doing readers justice. Im sure the people thats feeding their pets do love and care for their pets but forwhatever reason feed them a lesser quality dog food. That dont mean that they dont care or love their pets. For the record I feed my pup Orijen. 1) Because its readily available to me and 2) its a very good dog food. But If I ever had to feed him a lesser brand what would that brand be? No need to get irate, I'm simply asking a question that Im sure a lot of people would like to know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zach (Feb 17, 2011)

Nutro customer service is more of a customer dis-service. Use a competitors brand. Nutro is just out to make a buck, not treat their customers with the respect they deserve...


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

USC932000, No drama and I guess you don't come here that often because I have posted this list quite a few times.

1.	Taste of the Wild - About 43 bucks for 30 lbs.*****
2.	Kirkland (Costco) - About 25 bucks for 40 lbs.*****
3.	Whole Earth Farms - About 35 bucks for 30 lbs.
4.	4Heath - About 27 bucks for 30 lbs.(Tractor supply)
5.	Natures Domain(Costco) - About 35 bucks for 30 lbs.*****
6.	ByNatural – About 40 bucks for 30 lbs.
7.	Nutri Source - About 45 bucks for 30 lbs.
8.	Healthwise – About 39 bucks for 30 lbs. 
9. Diamonds Premium Edge/Naturals – About 35 bucks for 35 lbs.
10.	Eagle pack
11.	Chicken soup
12.	Fromm
I want to point out that I do "not" like the Diamond Brand product and so it must be one of these two. The last 3 are here because they seem to go on sale quite often.


----------



## Soraya (Feb 22, 2011)

What are your thoughts on Nutro - Ultra Holistic Superfood dog food? Is it worth feeding your pets this brand or should I stick with RAW (but it's very expensive and I can't afford in any longer)?

Thanks


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

WOW, I have to admit I am pleasantly surprised/shocked to see this ingredient list. They are trying to upgrade their product which I applaud them for doing so. Some call Dried Plain Beet Pulp a filler, but it serves a purpose with it's high fiber level which helps keeps a dogs poo firm. It is rice/grain heavy but does contain some meat. I do not like seeing 3 types of oil. Dried Pumpkin and Tomato Pomace are both again, stool hardeners which makes me whats going on. Now, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite complex is totally bad and this would keep me from feeding this dog food. Otherwise this company is taking a step in the right direction. I would recommend you keep your dog on his raw diet. I understand money can become and issue, but maybe a little kibble with some raw might help in the $ area. I feed Orijen and TOTW then add fresh meat as much as I can.

Chicken Meal, Whole Brown Rice, Ground Rice, Rice Bran, Chicken, Lamb Meal, Salmon Meal, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Natural Flavors, Flaxseed, Oatmeal, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Soybean Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Sunflower Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Potassium Chloride, Egg Product, Tomato Pomace, Dried Pomegranate, Dried Blueberry, Dried Avocado, Dried Cranberry, Dried Pumpkin, Dried Spinach, Dried Carrot, Salt, Choline Chloride, Taurine, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, L-Carnitine, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Biotin, Copper Proteinate, Niacin Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement (source of Vitamin B2), Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Sodium Selenite, Beta Carotene, Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of Vitamin B6), Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K activity), Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement.


----------



## Boo (Apr 8, 2011)

I had my dogs on Pedigree which they didn't do good on. They pooed a lot on it and had horrible gas. I then switced to Nutro Max and there coats got really shiney, they had less poo, and had no gas. I switched to Merrick because of dog food nazi's trying to make me feel guilty over feeding Nutro. My dogs had horrible gas on Merrick and pooped a lot more, so I've switched back to Nutro Max its a great product and my dogs lve the tasteof it.


----------



## Bob7 (Jan 21, 2012)

I've been feeding Nutro Lamb & Rice to my labs for many years. They are very healthy and get many compliments on their coats.


----------



## Meghan2 (Feb 6, 2012)

A few years ago I was feeding both my dog Nutro and they get EXTREMELY sick from it. It took months and months before they recovered. I have been feeding them Chicken Soup since then, with NO complaints and NO problems. DO NOT BUY NUTRO!


----------



## Hurricane (Mar 11, 2012)

So, Meghan from Feb. 5th: Care to add more? You don't explain anything about your dogs (past health issues, anything at all) yet are so firm in telling others not to buy it. I switched a month ago and my own lab-mix couldn't be happierm, look better, and have more spring in her step.


----------



## Candi (Jul 4, 2012)

I think what we're forgetting is that every dog is different - just like every person is different and we all have differing GI issues and nutritional requirements. Nutro is a fine food, if your dog does well on it, that's great! I fed Nutro Lamb and Rice to my son's rottie for years and she did well! My own rottie had severe food allergies, and she could not have any type of Nutro. She did ok on Taste of the Wild, but I ended up having to cook her food myself. I often reccommend Nutro when folks are looking to get away from stuff like Purina and Dad's.


----------



## Robinland (Sep 15, 2012)

My longhaired doxies eat Nutromax Small Bites, Lamb and Rice formula..they has previously been eating Royal Canine..we had a real issue with having flakey skin and one was a bit "itchy"..switched over to give this a try and will never look back. They are jet black and the least little flaking will show..one would be challenged to find even one flake on either of them..their coats and skin are absolutely gorgeous and they both have radiant health. Perhaps there is no perfect formula for all dogs, but this seems to be right for my girls, and I am happy with the standards at their plant in TN.


----------



## Johninupstate (Oct 4, 2012)

Many people are simply brand loyalists and do not really read about pet foods and ingridients or even where or who is making their pet foods. I researched nutro and found they make their own in their facilities. All the grain and other sources in question are fine even great for a pts health. I went from a Pedigree to Max after searching out the ingridients and found it to work well for one of my dogs but not so good for my other who has food sensitivities. So i went to natural choice with an limited ingridiant diet and it works for both. the big names dont even make their own food... diamond makes many top brands and we see what happened there. even blue buffalo is made by diamond. every one claims a good dog food and they are right! no company goes out to make a bad dog food its a good better best thing. all i can say is nutro is the best for my dogs. they are constantly making their foods better while others stay with their way becasue it is cheaper. nutro spends the money to improve to gain top nutrition for pets. they do make a few brands for every consumer and pets needs. they do not take chances with pets health and put the pet first not you!


----------

